# Why is steel so hard to get?



## SpookyMemes (Nov 28, 2017)

At least it is for me. All of the furniture I need is starting to need more and more steel, and I never have enough. I have plenty of paper, cloth, wood, you name it lol, but it's just *S T E E L* that puts me to shame. I have to do so many requests just for me to end up getting like 2 pieces -.- It took me 2 days to get Tex all because everything he wanted required steel for it, smh. im on level 8 rn so don't ask please and thanks.

And then when the villagers randomly give you a gift, I just say in my head "if it's not steel I don't want it" lmao. And the random people that I see in each place either doesn't have what I need, or doesn't have anything in their market box :/

Anyone else??


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 28, 2017)

Umm, steel isn't actually hard to get.
And besides, certain villagers give out more items as seen in here.

Preserves are very hard to get, as only Jay and Angus hands them out the most. It'll be hard to invite villagers in your campsite if the required crafting materiel is preserves.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 28, 2017)

It's actually because different villagers give out different primary resources. If you're facing a hard time obtaining steal, it's likely because you have a lack of villagers who primarily give steel.
Here's a chart I posted showing which villagers give which resources:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?439480-Resources-given-by-villager


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 28, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Umm, steel isn't actually hard to get.
> And besides, certain villagers give out more items as seen in here.
> 
> Preserves are very hard to get, as only Jay and Angus hands them out the most. It'll be hard to invite villagers in your campsite if the required crafting materiel is preserves.



yes, that's why I said that it's hard to get for me, and I didn't know if anyone else had the same problem. And right now I don't need preserves to craft anything so I have a bunch of them.



Bcat said:


> It's actually because different villagers give out different primary resources. If you're facing a hard time obtaining steal, it's likely because you have a lack of villagers who primarily give steel.
> Here's a chart I posted showing which villagers give which resources:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?439480-Resources-given-by-villager



thank you, I didn't know that! I'll use your guide definitely


----------



## Sheando (Nov 28, 2017)

It's definitely just about villager balance! I'm having the opposite problem. I've got hundreds of steel languishing in my inventory, while wood and cotton drop back to 0 almost daily.


----------

